# Which Wax For Wooden Furniture?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Last week we took delivery of a new TV unit and new sideboard. However, they are unfinished, so I'm looking at applying some wax onto them.

I've looked at all the options from varnish, to danish oils to wax, and wax is the way we want to go - plus we don't want to alter the colour of the wood (granted, even a clear wax may change it slightly).

Anyway, what would be the "best" stuff to go for? TBH, so far I've only had a look at what Wilkos has to offer, and it looked like a paste in a tin. SWMBO read somewhere that the sheets that came with the furniture says to use a "wax block" (or something along those lines).


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Briwax (clear) is what you want.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone at work has just mentioned that stuff too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

-Mat- said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Last week we took delivery of a new TV unit and new sideboard. However, they are unfinished, so I'm looking at applying some wax onto them.
> 
> ...


What wood are they made from ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, I should have said. 

Solid pine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was it a wax block or block wax -> something to give some protection ? I'd recommend the Briwax, used it a long while ago on a pine TV stand we had and it was easy to apply and maintain, seem to remember it gave a slight sheen to the wood...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I use Briwax on the scrubbed pine furniture I have. Apply sparingly as you would on a car. 

Clean off the finish with white vinegar every couple of years and reapply. 

Simples!

Peter


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

I use fiddes stuff on our furniture, not sure what's best for yours , try emailing https://www.wood-finishes-direct.com they are so helpful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_2986 (7 mo ago)

I personally use Priory polishes wax Priory Polishes Finishing Bees Wax Furniture Polish – 400 Ml - Priory Polishes
I find this gives the best finish and colour


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Agree with James 2986 used many time and excellent product, don't forget the wire wool


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Another one for Briwax, I've used it for over 30 years on pine and oak. It can be a bugger to polish off but its great. We use the dark one which enhances the pine, and also fills in any scratches and makes them look like part of the grain.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

ridders66 said:


> Another one for Briwax, I've used it for over 30 years on pine and oak. It can be a bugger to polish off but its great. We use the dark one which enhances the pine, and also fills in any scratches and makes them look like part of the grain.


Fair shout that Ridders, but wouldn’t Solclens be better? (Just asking, for a friend, as you do…)


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

suds said:


> Fair shout that Ridders, but wouldn’t Solclens be better? (Just asking, for a friend, as you do…)


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. 😵‍💫


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

ridders66 said:


> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. 😵‍💫


✌My bad, couldn’t resist a tease 😎


----------

